# Sad story



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you haven't heard the news yet, Dennis Breer, owner of Trout Creek Flies/Green River Outfitters passed away this past thursday in a freak accident. Any of you who have spent some time in Dutch John knew Denny and his wife Grace. Denny was a strong advocate for the Green River. He will be missed by many in the fly fishing community. Here's the link to the sl trib article http://blogs.sltrib.com/outdoors/index.htm


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief, that's bad news.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a chance to meet him on one of my trips to the Green. He was very fun to talk to and had an amazing amount of knowledge about the river. Sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang, That sucks.


----------

